# Ulrika jonsson !!



## z106 (9 Jan 2009)

SO it seems that Ulrika Jonsson has 4 kids with 4 different fathers !
Never knew that.

Like - to be fair to her on celebrity big brother she does come across as reasonably smart.

Quite clearly she isn't though.

Never knew she was a catholic either


----------



## Simeon (9 Jan 2009)

A 4X4 with catholic tastes? Hmmmmmm!


----------



## Vanilla (10 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> SO it seems that Ulrika Jonsson has 4 kids with 4 different fathers !
> Never knew that.
> 
> Like - to be fair to her on celebrity big brother she does come across as reasonably smart.
> ...


 
So what? I don't know much about her but the fact that she has had four different children by different fathers doesn't make me look down on her. 

At least she won't have too many regrets about what she didn't do!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> she does come across as reasonably smart.
> 
> Quite clearly she isn't though.


Eh?!?


----------



## z106 (10 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> At least she won't have too many regrets about what she didn't do!


 
Should that not be _*who*_ she didn't do ?


----------



## z106 (10 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> So what? I don't know much about her but the fact that she has had four different children by different fathers doesn't make me look down on her.


 
Well i definitely have less respect for her because if it.
That must be complete instability for all the kids having all these different men caling every weekend to take one of them away for a few days or wahetever.
Must be very confusing for them to be seperated from all their other half-siblings each week.

Like- to have 2 kids to different fathers is fair enough i think. (They may be eager to start a new family with their new love or whatever).

Pushing the boat out to 4 kids to 4 different fathers though is plain nuts in my book.

EIther she came to a very bad decision or else whe was very careless.
Either way i have to admit i think less of her as a result.


----------



## franmac (10 Jan 2009)

Get a life. Live and let live.


----------



## z106 (10 Jan 2009)

franmac said:


> Get a life. Live and let live.


 
Dude

There are very real practical consequences for the kids involved when someone decides to have 4 kids with 4 different fathers.
If everyone decided to operate like that it would have definite knock-on effects on society.

Hate to burst your feel-good factor here buddy but I really don't think the hippy vibe of "live and let live" applies in this instance.
It might have been a good reply from a 10 year old though.


----------



## MandaC (11 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> So what? I don't know much about her but the fact that she has had four different children by different fathers doesn't make me look down on her.



Agree, you d'ont know the circumstances of her life, so why feel you have a right to sit in judgement?

I dont know the woman from Adam and dont think you do either and have to say I find your posts a little unfair.

I am sure she did not envisage she would end up having four different fathers for her children, but that is the way her life has panned out.  Ulrika seems to have a loving home for her children and is well able to support them financially herself - there are a lot worse things to be worried about for children  in this day and age (think baby P)


----------



## z106 (11 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> Agree, you d'ont know the circumstances of her life, so why feel you have a right to sit in judgement?
> 
> I dont know the woman from Adam and dont think you do either and have to say I find your posts a little unfair.
> 
> I am sure she did not envisage she would end up having four different fathers for her children, but that is the way her life has panned out. Ulrika seems to have a loving home for her children and is well able to support them financially herself - there are a lot worse things to be worried about for children in this day and age (think baby P)


 
Exactly what mysterious circumstances could have occurred in her life to make having 4 kids from 4 fathers the right decision ?

I really don't think i need to know all about her life to comment on this aspect of it.

Lets keep it real here - everyone comments on everyone elses life without knowing all aspects of it. It's the way of the world.
SUddenly taking the moral high-ground because i don't know all the circumstances of her life and therefore shoud not comment on any aspect of it is just not living in the real world.We are all guilty of it to some degree every day up and down the country.
If we were all to adhere to that logic the no-one would ever be allowed talk about anybody ever again.

Hey - come on - lets call a spade a spade here.
4 kids with 4 different fathers is a bit of a mess in most peoples book surely?

Are you seriously telling me you don't think she was irresponsible in the extreme ? 

Like - FOUR times !!
Mindboggling behaviour.


----------



## MandaC (11 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> Exactly what mysterious circumstances could have occurred in her life to make having 4 kids from 4 fathers the right decision ?
> 
> I really don't think i need to know all about her life to comment on this aspect of it.
> 
> ...



My point is whether she was irresponsible or not, it is not really your place to comment.   The thread comes across as a bit petty and gossipy.

I dont think you have any right "take the moral ground" as you call it.  Nobody has. I dont agree that everybody talks about everybody else either.  Most people have enough on their plate looking after themselves to be interested in anyone else's business.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> Are you seriously telling me you don't think she was irresponsible in the extreme ?
> 
> Like - FOUR times !!


 
Hopefully only three times unless she never meant to conceive in the first place!



MandaC said:


> The thread comes across as a bit petty and gossipy.


 
So why participate in it?

Yeah, I'd look down on her knowing all that. I'd also look down on the fathers of the kids but since anatomy dictates that women bear the brunt of responsibility they'll never suffer the same criticism even if they have four kids by four different women. Has to be hard on the children and Ulrikka but you lie in the bed you make for yourself.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> it is not really your place to comment.


 
Presumably you have never passed comment on anyone's life choices/lifestyle before. If not, my apologies and congratulations.


----------



## MandaC (11 Jan 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Presumably you have never passed comment on anyone's life choices/lifestyle before. If not, my apologies and congratulations.




My father was born into a Magdalene Laundry and "given away" because his mother was not married.  Ireland in the 40's. His mother's family were very respectable in their local community and did not want anyone talking about them/looking down on them, (people like your good self, I suppose)  As a result, that child grew up in an industrial school and never knew his mother or any of his family.  So, I supppose having seen the result of how careless talk/high moral attitudes can devastate people's lives, can say I d'ont really bother with it. Talk may be cheap, but someone always pays the price.

I would not like to have children by four different fathers.  If it happened though, I would not feel "ashamed", or a lesser person, because it did not suit other people -I would just deal with it. What I find strange is the overall attitude.

_Ulrika Jonsson has four different fathers for her children.
Wow.

And she is supposedly catholic.

Double Wow.

And I think less of her/have no respect for her._



Seriously, do people still have those attitudes.  Is it really that much of a scandal!  Nobody died, we can handle it.


----------



## tink (11 Jan 2009)

It wouldn't be my goal to have 4 kids by different dad's but I don't think Ulrika aimed for that either. How about give her a bit of credit for coping as a single mother when her new baby needed heart surgery?? That couldn't have been easy and the dad was nowhere to be found. We all make mistakes in life and we shouldn't be the judge and jury on others. Incidentally before making judgements read this article where Ulrika talks about the situation herself and says its not easy. I read this a few weeks ago and it got me thinking from her side of things. Not her hugest fan but she's only human

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1077697/4x4-Ulrika-The-truth-weekend-


----------



## DavyJones (11 Jan 2009)

jaybird said:


> while she was facing open heart surgery.



, thats shocking.

Who really cares what anybody thinks of  her. Shame on ye all for watching that cheap TV. As long as it is watched they will continue to make these types of offensive shows.


----------



## z106 (11 Jan 2009)

Also - Her coming out doing tv documentaries specifically about her questioning whether she is a sex addict or not also puts her down a further peg in my book given her history.
(For those who don't now she did one about 3 or 4 years ago for channel 4 going through many of the people she has slept with)

Throw that ihto the pot with her having the 4 kids with 4 different fahers then as far as i am concerned it's very difficult to not lose respect for her.

(MAybe mods should move this thread to LOS)


----------



## MandaC (11 Jan 2009)

DavyJones said:


> , thats shocking.
> 
> Who really cares what anybody thinks of  her. Shame on ye all for watching that cheap TV. As long as it is watched they will continue to make these types of offensive shows.



They are quite offensive really.  Does anyone really watch them at all.  The viewing figures cant surely be that high anymore.


----------



## Megan (11 Jan 2009)

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...ews-mother-guilty-of-kidnapping-14094845.html
This is another woman who has 7 children to 6 different fathers. At least Ulrika is looking after her children.


----------



## River (13 Jan 2009)

in all fairness to Ulrika, I wouldn't kick her out of bed for havin 4 kids with 4 different fathers......


----------



## baldyman27 (14 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> talking about them/looking down on them, (people like your good self, I suppose)
> 
> I will presume sarcasm on your part here. You are referring to a very different time, and to one child born out of wedlock, as opposed to
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> Also - Her coming out doing tv documentaries specifically about her questioning whether she is a sex addict or not also puts her down a further peg in my book given her history.
> (For those who don't now she did one about 3 or 4 years ago for channel 4 going through many of the people she has slept with)


Qwerty yer something else!! Do you look similarly on the likes of George Best, Rod Stewart, Sean Connery and any other man who has boasted about how many women he has slept with?


----------



## Mel (14 Jan 2009)

qwertyuiop, what is your opinion of Coolio (!) who has six children with four different mothers?


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2009)

Mel said:


> qwertyuiop, what is your opinion of Coolio (!) who has six children with four different mothers?



That's different; he's a man


----------



## z106 (14 Jan 2009)

So are yee all seriously saying that yee don't bat an eyelid if you meet someone who has had 4 kids from 4 different men and don't form a particular opinion of that person in your own head and don't lose even a little bit of respect for them ?

Rubbish !

That's my tuppence worth on the whole thing anyway.


----------



## MandaC (14 Jan 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> > talking about them/looking down on them, (people like your good self, I suppose)
> ...


----------



## baldyman27 (14 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> baldyman27 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if you re-read your post quote]
> ...


----------



## z106 (14 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> I d'ont have an issue with people disagreeing with any one else's life style choices. Its the divine right to "look down on" another person that I find very sad.


 
Ok - what exactly does "look down on" mean ?
For want of a better definition lets say it means you lose some respect for that person.
Assuming you are happy to go along with that definition then your statement above is not living in the real world.

What you are saying is your respect never goes down - and presumably therefore also never up - on someone ?
This doesn't make any sense.
By that logic you hold equal respect for everyone?


----------



## MandaC (14 Jan 2009)

That's your definition. I suppose it is very subjective.  In my opinion I think it is a bit stronger than that.  I dont like the phrase.

http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/look+down+on

To me, it indicates that by "looking down on" someone, you are superior to someone else in some way.  To me, that is the way the first post came across. 

I know someone who has three different fathers for her children.  She is a fabulous parent/person who has overcome so much in her life.  By your standards, you would be entitled to look down on this person.  Believe me, you would not.


----------



## z106 (14 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> That's your definition. I suppose it is very subjective. In my opinion I think it is a bit stronger than that. I dont like the phrase.
> 
> http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/look+down+on
> 
> ...


 
Well presumably no-one sets out to have multiple kids to multiple fathers.
And it is also very avoidable.
And given the consequences are as significant as they are one would imagine most would go to teh tiny bit of trouble involved to avoid it. 
Like - rocket science it ain't !!
I feel it's very unfair on the kids and quite thoughtless not to make that tiny effort.

So for their lack of basic cop on and selfishness i simply have to have less respect for them than someone who does have the smarts not to get themselves into that situation.
There really is a serious lack of the most basic common sense at work there.


----------



## MandaC (15 Jan 2009)

The girl I know had a baby at a very young age.  Years later, she got married and had another baby.  All three were as happy as.  Her husband died (tragically) and she is so lucky to have found happines again with someone else, who also wanted to have another child.  They are very happy family and could teach many families a thing or three.  

People's lives sometimes do not work out to plan.  Lives and circumstances are always complicated.  Why should anyone feel ashamed/a lower person because their life did not take the "conventional" (in some people's mind' s) track.


----------



## z106 (15 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> The girl I know had a baby at a very young age. Years later, she got married and had another baby. All three were as happy as. Her husband died (tragically) and she is so lucky to have found happines again with someone else, who also wanted to have another child. They are very happy family and could teach many families a thing or three.
> 
> People's lives sometimes do not work out to plan. Lives and circumstances are always complicated. Why should anyone feel ashamed/a lower person because their life did not take the "conventional" (in some people's mind' s) track.


 
That's all well and good - but i am not really sure what your point is.
Obviously this lady is an exception in your head.

I don't believe for a second that if you were introuced to someone and you found out they had 4 kids to 4 different fathers that you wouldn't automatically form an impression of them based on this fact alone.
And rightly so for the reason i outlined above.

 If you say otherwise you are only fooling yourself.


----------



## MandaC (15 Jan 2009)

My point is - there is no such thing as normal.  No, I dont see the lady I know as an exception, my personal view is that there are many families out there made up of second/third/relationships.  

If someone was introduced to me who had four children with four different fathers, once they were financially supporting and looking after said children, I can safely say I would not give a monkeys. 

I would certainly not feel in any way superior to them.

I would not like to be in that position, but if it happened c'est la vie.

There are more important things to be worried about.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> The girl I know had a baby at a very young age. Years later, she got married and had another baby. All three were as happy as. Her husband died (tragically) and she is so lucky to have found happines again with someone else, who also wanted to have another child. They are very happy family and could teach many families a thing or three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMan (15 Jan 2009)

having one dad doesn't equate to having good parents, there are many kids that would be better off without their dad. I do think there is a difference between 4 x 4 when they all came from long term relationships than 4 x4 from one night stands. I would see the first as being unlucky or maybe someone emotionally unstable and the second as careless and irresponsible.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Jan 2009)

MrMan said:


> having one dad doesn't equate to having good parents, there are many kids that would be better off without their dad. I do think there is a difference between 4 x 4 when they all came from long term relationships than 4 x4 from one night stands. I would see the first as being unlucky or maybe someone emotionally unstable and the second as careless and irresponsible.


 

I would pretty much agree 100% with this view.


----------



## gillarosa (23 Jan 2009)

Oh Boys, don't knock the lady....maybe she is unlike the rest of us wimen is an eternal optomist and imagines the next man won't be as violent / unsubstancial / wayward as the last.....and I hope for her that she has now met a man who can accompany her on the rocky road through life. Not because she or anyone needs to be with a man but because it may give her some joy.


----------



## Simeon (23 Jan 2009)

Perhaps Ulrika was trying to create something like below. This excerpt was taken from a quasi-religious paper in the US.                                          "But one ape species is different. The bonobos, a special kind of chimpanzee, live in a remote forest in Zaire. According to Wrangham and Peterson, the bonobos evolved under friendlier ecological conditions. This reduced the need for male dominance. It also allowed females to bond into groups. Today, these female groups restrain male behavior and enforce a kind of pacifism. As a result, bonobos not only don’t rape and murder each other, they also enjoy a lot of recreational sex".
I thought this is Utopia until I came across this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xs8mEr2ivA&feature=related


----------



## S.L.F (23 Jan 2009)

gillarosa said:


> Oh Boys, don't knock the lady....maybe she is unlike the rest of us wimen is an eternal optomist and imagines the next man won't be as violent / unsubstancial / wayward as the last.....and I hope for her that she has now met a man who can accompany her on the rocky road through life. Not because she or anyone needs to be with a man but because it may give her some joy.


 
Personally speaking I think she should have learned about birth control.

Not sure what kind of family life they all have but out of sheer nosiness I'd love to be a fly on her wall on fathers day.


----------



## Simeon (23 Jan 2009)

Just make sure you are out of range in case she turns around quickly. One of those would splatter you


----------



## S.L.F (23 Jan 2009)

Simeon said:


> Just make sure you are out of range in case she turns around quickly. One of those would splatter you


 
That is quite possible but given her history well there is a chance something else could [broken link removed]!!!


----------



## Simeon (24 Jan 2009)

Congratulations Ulrika! The people have spoken. You are now 4x4GT


----------

